# MBGFC Memorial Day



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

87 boats
829K in optional cash awards
Three Blues confirmed on deck first day
Summer Breeze first Blue on dock 111" 499.7#
Tico Time boated a 109" coming in today
Done Deal 107"
Should be a busy day scales from 4-9
Come on over and check out the custom Yachts Garlington, Spencer, G&S, Blackwell and the rest.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't forget the cool Mill if the break the state recoed !!!!!! Wish i was home to catch a ride with some of my buddies !


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

The weigh in will be streamed live on www.mbgfc.org and the MBGFC Facebook page.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow! Congrats you never know! I guess the done deal hasn't weighed in yet.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Heard of one 117 weighed in 22 lbs off state record.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

756lb blue


----------

